# Swing arm table



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We are thinking of fitting a swing arm table ( price been right ) and was wondering if anyone knows where to buy one from.


----------



## RobinHood (May 19, 2005)

The legs are available from a number of different suppliers, you may need to be careful about the table top.

Try www.olearymotorhomes.co.uk and look in their online shop for tables and legs.

That will give you a target price for the angled leg and various tops.

O'Learys also sometimes have offcuts from the Swift group furniture that would match your unit (it's a bit of a long shot though).


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

There are several types.....

part no 57111 or 57129....








part no 57129....









All are available from www.reimo.co.uk

Or, to view a more extensive online catalogue try www.reimo.com and click on 'shop' - 'Fahrzeugausbau' - 'möbelbau' - 'Tischbeine'

All parts from the reimo.com online catalogue can be ordered from reimo.co. uk

Prices vary from €35 to €64 but reimo uk will give you the price in £'s

pete.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

further to the above,

Caktanks also sell one, part no tssvgir for £42

www.caktanks.co.uk

pete.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

bauldy said:


> Hi
> 
> We are thinking of fitting a swing arm table ( price been right ) and was wondering if anyone knows where to buy one from.


Hi Bauldy,

I would think very carefully before buying. If you are not familiar with the set up I would suggest you try and have a look at a van with one in situ. Our Timberland came with one and we found it to be about as much use as an ashtray on a motorbike.

A big downside is that they need a very strong anchoring point.

We now use a tripod base and two different sizes of pedestal leg. These are used both inside and out.

Don


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hi Bauldy,

We had the choice of swing out or leg, tripod & table top when we bought our Timberland. We tried the swing out one they had on another van. I found it awkward to put the table top on the pull out set up. It was heavy & awkward so we went for the tripod & leg set up. This we no longer take either. I got a nice metal folding table from Lidl which fits nicely in a couple of places in the van or can be used outside. We found the tripod fitting got in the way & we were constantly tripping on it.

Motorhomer


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

Hi


Thanks for the help I've a general idea what we are looking for,nothing to big just enough to place our cups of tea and maybe a light meal on , save us getting the big table out.
We just live down the road from Caktanks so might have a run through at the weekend.

thanks again


----------

